# New Boat!



## No Guides (May 31, 2010)

This year I decided to Purchase a new boat to do a little Fishing and camping out of. I have Fished out of a Hyde Drift boat for years but I wanted something a little more friendly for the family in shallow waters like the Green river when its running at 800 CFS. I have watched guides in Montana use rafts for years so thats what i went with a 14' raft with a NRS fishing frame.
I have not even had it on the water yet and i am pumped. i will be out on willard gettng set up for a trip down the green this weekend and next. how many of you Hunt or Fish out of a raft or drift boat? Have you waterfowl hunted the snake through the canyon section in november? Just wondering what the Boating comunity is like on here.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Let's ssee some pictures!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

holy cow everyone is getting new boats!!! i just got one myself today, along with another forum member, heres mine:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the boat noguides.

I didn't buy my raft until I left Utah, but it has been fun this summer. 17 days on the water and my wife took it out last night without me, stupid job.
14' self bailer:








Floating with the scouts:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrates on the new boat. Be careful out there if you float the South Fork down low, a Drift boat flipped at the Lorenzo bridge last weekend and one of the occupants drowned. I didn't know him personally but I knew who he was. They where very experienced on the SF and the water level is not even that high right now. Chit can happen to anybody at any time. If you float that lower section to Lorenzo, I always take the far right hand(north side of river) route under the bridge and have never had any problems. My understanding is they took one of the other lines through there I don't know which one exactly. As far as waterfowl hunting in the Canyon, its 25 miles from Conant to Byington. You could take out at Cottonwood but that still would be a 14 or 15 mile float and in November the water is low and slow not to mention it gets dark early that time of year so I think you would be spending most of the day floating and not hunting. Unless of-coarse you plan on just drifting along and shooting out of the boat, but thats just F-ing lame IMO.


----------



## No Guides (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice> i wish i knew how to post pictures of it on here to show you all. I went down the green last weekend and will be going up next weekend. I like this raft way better than the Drift boat I oared them both in the same day and would rather be on the raft.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very good info blackdog. I have personally had to come to the rescue of an alumaweld that sunk by flipping backwards on a log jam on that same section on lower end (twin bridges to lorenzo). That was at 16,500 cfs and the hydraulics down there are super scary. Below 12,000 is not bad but just make sure you pay attention at all times to your surraounding because some of those skinny side channels can be tough to navigate. The improvements to the ramp at lorenzo sure are nice though! Back in the day I remember fording that side channel to that sh!!ty, rutted dirt ramp with the truck and trailer in almost two feet of water!


----------

